# Malice X Emerald Spawn



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Spawning my crowntail multicolor male Malice with Emerald my veiltail green and red female.
Here is a picture of Malice.
http://oi55.tinypic.com/2ntw7j5.jpg

Here is my little Emerald.
http://oi54.tinypic.com/24lq8bd.jpg


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Hmm.. is that an old picture of the female? Because if that's her current fin state you should wait til her fins heal before breeding. Just a suggestion!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She looks tiny! They're both very pretty.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Yeah she is tiny.If you look closely I believe you can see her breeding bars.


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe I have a successful spawn.Does this look right to you?
http://oi53.tinypic.com/2vd0bw3.jpg


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I can't tell by the pic if you have eggs or not....the way I can usually tell...is by the males behavior.....if he is tending and mouthing the nest area...usually you have eggs....but if he is only occasionally at the nest....then you may not have eggs....did you witness them spawning....


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

I was at school so I didn't witness any spawning but I did try showing him his reflection since he only come to the front when I startle him.he flared up and swam in a flurry back to his nest.Other than that he tends to hang out around the nest a lot.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Does he look to be mouthing anything in the nest?


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

Occasionally he looks to mouthing it or near it.Other than that he's flaring at EVERYTHING and being extremely hesitant to leave the nest.He's had to do a few double-takes before he evens swim for air lol.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

You may have eggs.....watch for little tails hanging from the nest in 24-36h and in some cases longer...depending on the water temp......have you seen anything fall from the nest or him looking around on the bottom for anything and then rushing back to the nest......


----------



## MomokoCove (Sep 3, 2010)

I've spotted that once or twice.I haven't been watching him very long so I may have missed it.I hope they don't hatch while I'm at school though.I wanna be here for it.


----------

